
Show HN: Latency Between AWS Regions - mda590
https://www.cloudping.co/
======
mda590
Happy New Year!

I've been working on collecting data for a while that is basically latency
between all of the different AWS regions. There have been several times over
the course of last year where I had been working with a client on trying to
quantify latency between different AWS regions - I found lots of static, or
old data, but nothing that was really up to date.

So I made this tool: [https://www.cloudping.co](https://www.cloudping.co).
Basically, it collects data every 6 hours between for latency between all of
the AWS regions and then I pull the data into the table displayed on the above
website. I've made it a tad more complicated than it probably needs to be, but
only for my own learning benefits.

Anyways, I'm wondering thoughts/ideas from the greater community. Does this
tool seem valuable to anyone besides me? Any ideas for improvements? More
technical details are on the GitHub Readme, as well:
[https://github.com/mda590/cloudping.co](https://github.com/mda590/cloudping.co)

Thanks for any feedback!

